# شادية وبهية المسيحيتان تكتشفان بعد ٣٣ عاماً أنهما مسلمتان «علي الورق»



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*شادية وبهية المسيحيتان تكتشفان بعد ٣٣ عاماً أنهما مسلمتان «علي الورق»​* * كتب  صابر مشهور    ١/١١/٢٠٠٧ *​*عاشت شادية وبهية مسيحيتين وتزوجتا من زوجين مسيحيين وأنجبتا العديد من الأطفال، وبعد بلوغ شادية الـ ٣٦ عاماً وبهية ٣٤ عاماً، تبين لهما أن «الحكومة» تعتبرهما مسلمتين، وأن زواجهما الذي تم قبل عام ١٩٨١ باطل ولاتزال الشقيقتان تحاكمان علي ذمة القضية منذ ١١ عاماً، وعندما شارف أبناؤهما علي الزواج، ألقت الشرطة القبض عليهما فوجئتا بأن سجلات وزارة الداخلية تعتبرهما مسلمتين منذ عام ١٩٦٤.

لكن السؤال الأهم هو: لماذا لم تعرف السيدتان أن وزارة الداخلية تعتبرهما مسلمتين طوال ٣٣ عاماً، ولماذا لم تعرف وزارة الداخلية أنهما مسيحيتان، الإجابة عن السؤال تحملها أوراق القضية رقم ١٤٢٢٣ قسم أول شبرا الخيمة لسنة ١٩٩٦ المنظورة أمام محكمة الجنايات لجلسة ١١ نوفمبر المقبل، تقول التحقيقات إنه في شهر أغسطس ١٩٩٦ قبضت أجهزة الأمن علي مواطن مسلم يدعي رمضان حسن حسين فرغلي، لاتهامه في قضايا تزوير، وأثناء احتجازه في سجن بنها العمومي استطاع النقيب أشرف شكر رئيس مباحث السجن، في ذلك الوقت، تجنيد بعض العناصر للتحري عن المتهم، وأثبت رئيس المباحث في محضر حرره في ١٢ سبتمبر ١٩٩٦، أنه في إطار كشف غموض بعض الحوادث الإجرامية المختلفة، التي ارتكبها المسجونون قبل حبسهم، ولم يعترفوا بها أثناء التحقيق معهم، تم وضع هذه العناصر تحت المراقبة والملاحظة المستمرة مع إعادة مناقشتهما، وتجنيد العناصر الموثوق بها من بين أوساط المسجونين لجمع المعلومات عنهم، فأفادت التحريات بأن المتهم المذكور رمضان حسن حسين فرغلي، ارتكب العديد من قضايا التزوير التي لم يتم اكتشافها، وبلغ عدد من استفاد من وقائع التزوير ١٦ متهماً من بينهم أب مسيحي، وابنتاه وكان باقي المتهمين من المسلمين.

وأضافت التحريات أن المدعو ناجي إبراهيم السيسي المقيم بمركز ميت غمر في الدقهلية كان يدين بالدين المسيحي، واعتنق الإسلام عام ١٩٦٤ وغير اسمه إلي مصطفي إبراهيم السيسي، ثم رغب في العودة إلي المسيحية، فلجأ للمتهم رمضان حسين فرغلي حتي يستغل من يعرفهم من موظفي سجل مركز ميت غمر لإعطاء ما يثبت هويته الدينية المسيحية السابقة واسمه المسيحي، وقدم السيسي هذه الأوراق إلي سجل مدني السلام بالقاهرة، واستخرج بطاقة شخصية باسمه المسيحي القديم وهو ما يعد تزويرا في الأوراق الرسمية مع استعمالها.

وقال رمضان فرغلي، المسجل في جرائم تزوير، في التحقيقات إن المواطن المسيحي دفع له مالا مقابل استخراج بطاقة شخصية لابنته بهية من سجل مدني السلام مقابل ٢٠٠٠ جنيه، وأنه أحضر شهادة ميلاد مختومة من دار المحفوظات غير مدون بها أي بيانات، وحرر البيانات بنفسه وأثبت فيها أن «بهية» مسيحية ووالدها مسيحي، وملأ الاستمارة الخاصة بالبطاقة الشخصية ودون فيها اسم شاهدين وهميين يقران بصحة جميع البيانات المدونة بها، وقدمها لسجل مدني السلام، واستخرج البطاقة الشخصية علي هذا الأساس.

وتمكنت المباحث من القبض علي المواطن المسيحي بناء علي إذن صادر من النيابة العامة، وأثناء حبسه داخل سجن بنها، ذهبت ابنته شادية لزيارته في سبتمبر عام ١٩٩٦ فقبضت مباحث السجن عليها. كما تم القبض علي شقيقتها بهية فيما بعد، ووجهت لهما النيابة تهمتي التزوير في أوراق رسمية وتقديمها لكنيسة ماري جرجس بميت غمر للزواج للإقرار بأنهما مسيحيتان علي خلاف المثبت في الأوراق.

وقالت شادية في التحقيقات إن شخصاً يدعي طلعت فوزي عبدالسيد تقدم لها، فذهبت للقسيس وتزوجا وأنجبت منه، وعندما واجهها رئيس النيابة بأن والدها كان قد اعتنق الإسلام، قالت إنها لا تعرف ذلك. وأضافت «طوال عمرنا عايشين مسيحيين» وذكرت أنها لا تقرأ ولا تكتب وبصمت علي أقوالها.

وسألت النيابة والدة المتهمة، وتدعي كوكب خليل عبدالملاك، فقالت حدثت مشاكل بينها وبين زوجها عام ١٩٦٤، فترك المنزل وأعتنق الإسلام، ثم تصالحا وذهبا إلي الكنيسة، حيث عاد وأضافت: «كانت ابنتاي شادية وبهية صغيرتين ولا تعرفان شيئاً عن قصة اعتناق والدهما الإسلام»، وأكدت الزوجة أنها لا تعرف أن زوجها غير اسمه واختار اسما إسلامياً في الأوراق الرسمية.

وقررت النيابة صرف المتهمتين ووالدتهما مع إحالتهما إلي المحاكمة الجنائية، فقضت محكمة جنايات بنها بمعاقبتهما بالسجن ثلاث سنوات غيابياً، وفي سبتمبر الماضي سلمت شادية نفسها لإعادة محاكمتها من جديد، وقالت أمام المحكمة إنها لم تستخرج بطاقة من الأساس، ولم تكن تعلم أن والدها أسلم، وطلب محاميها رمسيس رؤوف النجار برءاتها، مما نسب إليها «لأنه حتي علي فرض اشتراكها في وقائع التزوير محل القضية، فإن الدعوي الجنائية تسقط بمرور ١٠ سنوات من حدوث الجريمة».

ولاتزال بهية هاربة إلي الآن من الحكم الصادر ضدها.​*​

*يارب ارحم شعبك وارحمنا من هذا الدين الذى كل شىء فيه بالتزوير والقتال يارب كن معنا 
(فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولاكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم )​*:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​*كن معين لنا فى شدائدنا       *​


----------



## man4truth (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شادية وبهية المسيحيتان تكتشفان بعد ٣٣ عاماً أنهما مسلمتان «علي الورق»*

*ايه الظلم والاضطهاد والاستعباد بتاع الحكومة ده​*


----------



## يوسف الصديق (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شادية وبهية المسيحيتان تكتشفان بعد ٣٣ عاماً أنهما مسلمتان «علي الورق»*



kokoman قال:


> *شادية وبهية المسيحيتان تكتشفان بعد ٣٣ عاماً أنهما مسلمتان «علي الورق»​**كتب صابر مشهور ١/١١/٢٠٠٧ *​
> 
> *عاشت شادية وبهية مسيحيتين وتزوجتا من زوجين مسيحيين وأنجبتا العديد من الأطفال، وبعد بلوغ شادية الـ ٣٦ عاماً وبهية ٣٤ عاماً، تبين لهما أن «الحكومة» تعتبرهما مسلمتين، وأن زواجهما الذي تم قبل عام ١٩٨١ باطل ولاتزال الشقيقتان تحاكمان علي ذمة القضية منذ ١١ عاماً، وعندما شارف أبناؤهما علي الزواج، ألقت الشرطة القبض عليهما فوجئتا بأن سجلات وزارة الداخلية تعتبرهما مسلمتين منذ عام ١٩٦٤.​*​
> 
> ...


الاسلام هو عبارة عن مصيدة مثل مصيدة الفئران من يدخل المصيدة لن يخرج منها على الاطلاق
صلو من اجل اقباط مصر


----------



## assyrian girl (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شادية وبهية المسيحيتان تكتشفان بعد ٣٣ عاماً أنهما مسلمتان «علي الورق»*

God bless them and thx for topic


----------



## losivertheprince (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شادية وبهية المسيحيتان تكتشفان بعد ٣٣ عاماً أنهما مسلمتان «علي الورق»*

*سلام المسيح
ربنا يقف معاهم في المهازل والمسرحيات الهمجية التي تجري بمعرفة الحكومة *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شادية وبهية المسيحيتان تكتشفان بعد ٣٣ عاماً أنهما مسلمتان «علي الورق»*



man4truth قال:


> *ايه الظلم والاضطهاد والاستعباد بتاع الحكومة ده​*



*ربنا يرحمنا  منهم 
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شادية وبهية المسيحيتان تكتشفان بعد ٣٣ عاماً أنهما مسلمتان «علي الورق»*



أسد الغابة قال:


> الاسلام هو عبارة عن مصيدة مثل مصيدة الفئران من يدخل المصيدة لن يخرج منها على الاطلاق
> صلو من اجل اقباط مصر



*(فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم )
​*


----------



## Meriamty (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شادية وبهية المسيحيتان تكتشفان بعد ٣٣ عاماً أنهما مسلمتان «علي الورق»*


يا رب ارحمناااااااااااا 

ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شادية وبهية المسيحيتان تكتشفان بعد ٣٣ عاماً أنهما مسلمتان «علي الورق»*



Meriamty قال:


> يا رب ارحمناااااااااااا
> 
> ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*مرسىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووك 
ربنا يكون معاهم ويرحمهم من الظلام ويظهر الحقيقه ​*


----------

